# Tile/brick saw - Chicago Electric vs. Diamondback



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Brick saws are on Craigslist all the time. I would look for a more quality brand there and you might pay less...for more.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know either of those HF saws... and I kinda wonder the difference also.

I just mention that different HF tools can be pretty different in quality ...especially over time.

My son has a pretty old heavy duty HF tile saw, and I was pretty amazed at it's quality. So maybe their newer versions are even better and fully adequet for your limited applications.

I can't speak for their blades... generally they have been pretty poor...but that was a long time ago that I ever tried one. At least for your finer tile work, you may want a quality blade.

You may want to go to their store and at least work the slides and adjustments on both.... and try to feel the tolerances in the slides and adjustments.

I had an old workhorse "Target" which was great, but very heavy and not very mobile...so sold it on Craigs for $100. That would have been great for your application.


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> Brick saws are on Craigslist all the time. I would look for a more quality brand there and you might pay less...for more.


While I don't disagree, I'm mid-project and want it soon'ish to finish the landscaping (like this weekend). Good idea though - I checked my area and nothing really sticking out. A couple 10" saws described as "well-used" and close to $500 point. If only I had planned ahead......



MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I don't know either of those HF saws... and I kinda wonder the difference also.
> 
> I just mention that different HF tools can be pretty different in quality ...especially over time.
> 
> ...


Good idea! Called my local store and they confirmed they have both models on display. Will have to go check out.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Check Facebook marketplace too. I just looked on my wife's account and there were 4 that were $350 and under within about 10 minutes of me.


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> Check Facebook marketplace too. I just looked on my wife's account and there were 4 that were $350 and under within about 10 minutes of me.


Dang, not so lucky here. Went through CL & FB for my area and all of the 10" saws are $400+ and look extremely used. One decent MK101 for $400, but a bunch of rust and doesn't look like it has a miter gauge or bevel feature. A "used once" Dewalt d24000s was on there for $475. Looked brand new.

Went to HF to look at both of their saws, came back, and the listed was already gone. Son of a......

With that said though, the chicago electric one definitely felt cheap compared to the diamondback. Honestly, the diamondback one felt really heavy duty and solid - lots of metal on it. Very little play in the table on the Diamondback, but the chicago electric had a significant amount more. Maybe 1/8" play?

Even though I can probably get a name brand saw if I hold out for used around the $400 mark, think I'm going to try out the diamondback.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Let us know how it performs.... and good luck...:smile:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Brick saws are on Craigslist all the time. I would look for a more quality brand there and you might pay less...for more.


The other good thing about just buying a used tool on CL or FB Marketplace is if you want it just for one project and can't see yourself using it again in the near future (how often do you use a paver saw?), you can always just resell it on CL and not have the damn thing taking up valuable storage space "until you need it again." Even if you take a slight hit on the price, you can basically consider it a rental cost.


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

huesmann said:


> The other good thing about just buying a used tool on CL or FB Marketplace is if you want it just for one project and can't see yourself using it again in the near future (how often do you use a paver saw?), you can always just resell it on CL and not have the damn thing taking up valuable storage space "until you need it again." Even if you take a slight hit on the price, you can basically consider it a rental cost.


Very true! If we didn't have quite a few projects lined up over the next couple years, this probably would've been a better option if I had the opportunity to wait for a bit.

I don't mind used tools, but most of the time a project starts with Plan A using the tools I already own. Then that method doesn't work out and requires Plan B to be developed mid-project. At that point I don't want to sacrifice time waiting for a decent used deal to pop up or taking a day to go check out a used deal with the chance it's not in expected condition or missing a part, etc.

For other tools like this that aren't frequently used, I usually make the decision on new price / 1 day rental price. Then try to roughly calculate how many rentals I'd need considering in-progress projects and in-the-near-future planned projects. For example, $430 for the Diamondback 10" tile saw. HD's 1 day rental is $70. So $430 / $70 = 6.14 rentals => 6x 1 day rentals. I'd need 3-4 rentals to finish all outdoor landscaping paver cutting. Then 2 days for bathroom floor and wall tile work. @ 5-6 rentals for ONLY current projects is basically the cost of the new one.

Maybe it's just my crazy way to justify getting another tool haha.


----------



## lug-nuts (Jun 17, 2019)

I picked up the HF brand tile/brick saw for 100 bucks on ebay. I figured even if it was a turd I could sell it and get my money back. It completely surprised me how well it performs. I have cut 1/4" strip off of a 24" tile straight and cleanly.

The HF saw allows a lot of different cutting that even the 500.00 saws dont do. I feel the HF saw probably uses more plastic than the more expensive do, but thats probably how they sell it so cheap. I have even seen the HF saw re branded and sold at flooring/tile stores for about 600.00 

The biggest piece of advice I can give for whichever rout you take is to square the table up to blade, make sure everything is square and true and your cuts will reflect that. Also do not use the HF tile blade, get a good one.
Even if the saw is new, check it then double check it for square.

I did my master bath with the HF saw, heres a pic.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

For interior tiles I would want a wet cutting table saw but for exterior use cutting pavers I would want a hand held dry cutting concrete saw and blade. As long as you wear a N100 mask there is no problem with the concrete dust and much easier to work without water going everywhere. 

The Evolution 12" electric without a blade sells for $200 and is a good tool even though it is made in China. I try to find tools like this that are from Taiwan as then I know they are made to German standards and not those of Harbor Freight.


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks all for the info/advice. That's some nice work lug-nuts - good to see that the chicago electric brand works well, especially for the price.

I ended up buying the 10" Diamondback tile saw from harbor freight. Have to say I'm completely pleased with the saw. As lug-nuts mentioned, the chicago electric brand works well, but there is a lot of plastic used. Comparatively, the Diamondback saw pretty much has all of these plastic bits replaced with metal. Overall the unit is extremely solid.

Assembly took maybe an hour or two and was straightforward. The diamondback saw has wheels and a handle attached to the saw frame and is very convenient to cart around. I opted not to get a stand and just use saw horses, so this was great to have.

The sliding table was very smooth and had zero play. Had no problem getting clean cuts through 1 3/4 in pavers with included blade. With that said, you can tell the blade isn't exactly heavy duty and a bit more flimsy compared to a similar dewalt blade. The LED guide line and work light were dim and basically useless until about 9 pm when it was night time. The water tray and splash guards look like an identical ripoff of the dewalt unit - no complaints there.

Happy with this purchase overall and expect to use the crap out of it over the next year or two.


----------



## lug-nuts (Jun 17, 2019)

I figure if the HF saw lasts 2 jobs it was still less money than renting a saw. I've done 3 bathrooms, and 2 kitchen back splashes with mine and its still good. WINNING !


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

Bonus! HF happened to put out a 15% off single item, no exclusions coupon good through 6/30. They also price adjust up to 30 days. Went in yesterday and got $65ish back....saw ended up being $365.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

dtbingle said:


> Bonus! HF happened to put out a 15% off single item, no exclusions coupon good through 6/30. They also price adjust up to 30 days. Went in yesterday and got $65ish back....saw ended up being $365.


You need to sigh up for the HF catalog or the HF coupon app. They have 20% off coupons all the time. Sometimes 25% off.


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

The tile saw I bought was the 10” diamondback one....diamondback is one of the excluded brands on the 20/25% coupons.

Never seen this 15% off no exclusions before


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

rjniles said:


> You need to sigh up for the HF catalog or the HF coupon app. They have 20% off coupons all the time. Sometimes 25% off.



Read the fine print at the bottom. May need a microscope. Many exclusions for the 20% and 25%!


----------

